# 

## dendrytus

Założyłem ten temat, aby forumowicze, którzy mają lub planują mieć takie sterowanie wymieniali się na nim pomysłami, rozwiązaniami i problemami. 
Oczywiście temat nie dotyczy tylko PLC2011A0 i PLC2011B0, ale ponieważ jest sporo użytkowników lub potencjalnych klientów takich rozwiązań, to mam nadzieję, że w ten sposób ułatwię im zadanie.

Na początek jak przy pomocy tych sterowników zrobić sterowanie tak obecnie modne LED RGB.
Czyli coś takiego


I jak zrobić coś takiego


PS.
Obiecuję, że nie będę tu zabierał głosu, o ile nie zostanę wywołany po nicku.

----------


## dendrytus

Widzę, że temat o sterowaniu domem przy pomocy chińskich PLC jest potrzebny (w ciągu prawie 12 godzin odwiedziło go prawie 20 osób, a większość z tego czasu to noc, kiedy ludzie śpią.)
Podrzucę jeszcze jedno zadanie do rozwiązania


Nie chodzi mi o sterowanie głosem, tylko o sterowanie przy użyciu iPhona

Ps.
I tak z ciekawości czy próbował ktoś z posiadaczy chińskich plc sterować domem przy pomocy głosu w androidzie?

----------


## dendrytus

> A widzisz. Chińczyki czy nie chińczyki ale do  PLC2011xx są dostępne pliki DLL osobno pod Builder C++, pod Delphi,  chyba darmowy Lazarus, pod Microsoftowy C# z darmowego pakietu Visual  Studio Expreess 2010 i pod Linuxa choćby po to żeby w routerze za  50-100PLN z wymienionym softem na OpenWRT czy DDWrt odpalić sobie  dodatkowe oprogramowanie sterujące tymi PLC i domem.
> Jak ktoś umie  programować to może sobie napisać własną wymarzoną aplikację z taką  funkcjonalnością jaką tylko sobie chce czy zrobić prostą aplikację  logującą na HDD czy pendrive bezpośrednio na TP-Linku, Linksysie czy  innym tanim routerze, set top boxie/tunerze do telewizora (na linuxie)  czy na komputer. Możesz sobie napisać nawet bazę z użycien Postgressa  SQL, z grubej rury od razu albo pod Oraclem 
> Powiem tyle, jestem bardzo zadowolony z moich Chińskich PLC


Ponieważ kolega dejna nie zauważył stosownego tematu, a ja nie mam uprawnień moderatora, to wkleiłem jego post w ten sposób.
Mam nadzieję, że teraz będzie mógł udzielać się w tym wątku i promować rozwiązanie na chińskich PLC z allegro.


Kolego *dejna* ten wątek w ciągu nieco ponad miesiąca odwiedziło 722 osoby.
czyli jest jakiś potencjał i zainteresowanie. 
Tak mało, tylko dlatego, że nikt ze stosowną wiedzą i doświadczeniem się w nim nie udziela.
Czy możemy na kolegę liczyć?
Pociągnie kolega ten wątek merytoryczni czyli przykłady, gotowe schematy i aplikacje czy nadal będzie zaśmiecał reklamami inne wątki?

Jest kolego chyba jedyną osobą, która ma zainstalowany więcej niż jeden PLC.

----------


## Wakmen

> ... Kolego *dejna* ten wątek w ciągu nieco ponad miesiąca odwiedziło 722 osoby.
> czyli jest jakiś potencjał i zainteresowanie. 
> Tak mało, tylko dlatego, że nikt ze stosowną wiedzą i doświadczeniem się w nim nie udziela.
> Czy możemy na kolegę liczyć? ...


 I tak jest dokładnie jak piszesz Szanowny Kolego Dendrytusie. Nikt kto pracuje zarobkowo przy instalacjach elektrycznych nie ma zamiaru "rzeźbić" na niewiadomego pochodzenia sterownikach PLC a w dodatku jeszcze za ile? Ja osobiście znam sterowniki Fateka i Moellera ale dla mnie to jest "nieporozumienie" stosowanie ich dla mieszkaniówki. Nie tędy droga jeżeli chodzi o oszczędności nagminnie wymieniane przez forumowiczów. 
Kiedyś jeden klient zaproponował mi, że zrezygnuje ze sterownika od rekuperatora, ze sterownika od CO, on zakupi tableta w jakimś sklepie komputerowym a ja mu sprzęgnę wszystko powyższe jak również alarm, kamery przed domem i coś tam jeszcze. A jak się spytałem ile ma zamiar przeznaczyć pieniążków to powiedział, że mniej jak by kosztowały go sterowniki z których wcześniej by zrezygnował czyli zapłaciłby mi z jakieś ... 1 PLN na godzinę. Kpina.
Stosowanie sterowników PLC w budownictwie jednorodzinnym musi mieć uzasadnienie ale nie jest to sprawa oszczędnosci bo jak ktoś mówi, że do jedego PLC podłączy oświetlenie w garażu i ogrodzie a komórką może je włączać i wyłączać to to jest raczej śmiech na sali a nie IB.
Oczywiście w ramach własnego majsterkowania można takie czy inne rozwiązania zastosować i tylko to potrafię zrozumieć.

----------


## Tadeusz Hypki

> że mniej jak by kosztowały go sterowniki z których wcześniej by zrezygnował czyli zapłaciłby mi z jakieś ... 1 PLN na godzinę. Kpina.


Tysiąc złotych na godzinę dla ciebie kpina  :Smile: 
 To już wiem czemu tyle chcecie za instalacje inteligentnych domów  :Smile:

----------


## dendrytus

> Tysiąc złotych na godzinę dla ciebie kpina 
>  To już wiem czemu tyle chcecie za instalacje inteligentnych domów


 To zacznij swoją na PLC kłaść swoją na PLC za 300 zł na godzinę albo 500zł. Wszyscy będą zadowoleni, a ty podwójnie, a nawet potrójnie
Tam jest 1 PLN, a nie 1000

----------


## Tadeusz Hypki

> To zacznij swoją na PLC kłaść swoją na PLC za 300 zł na godzinę albo 500zł. Wszyscy będą zadowoleni, a ty podwójnie, a nawet potrójnie
> Tam jest 1 PLN, a nie 1000


Żartowałem ale ceny usług znacznie spadły  :Smile:  Miałem komiczną sytuację na budowie dwa razy. Dwa razy pracownicy firmy przychodzili lub dzwonili dzień po wycenie przez szefa i proponowali to samo tyle, że za połowę ceny  :Smile:

----------


## dendrytus

> Żartowałem ale ceny usług znacznie spadły  Miałem komiczną sytuację na budowie dwa razy. Dwa razy pracownicy firmy przychodzili lub dzwonili dzień po wycenie przez szefa i proponowali to samo tyle, że za połowę ceny


 HAHAHA
A coś bardziej merytorycznego?
W innym wątku poruszyłeś sprawę PLC i LED RGB, Chętnie zobaczę jak to rozwiązać.

----------


## dejna

Ceny usług zdecydowanie spadły i w wykonawcach można przebierać jak w ulęgałkach.

----------


## dendrytus

> Ceny usług zdecydowanie spadły i w wykonawcach można przebierać jak w ulęgałkach.


A coś bardziej merytorycznego?
Może jakiś schemat? 
Rozwiązanie zadań dla innych forumowiczów, które dałem na początku.

PS.
Ceny spadły? O dziwo u mnie nie.

----------


## dendrytus

> Zapominasz tylko że do PLC2011 jest całe  API (interfejs programistyczny) i  na rzeczonym przez ciebie Raspbery,  korzystając z bibliotek C++ (są do wielu języków) dla PLC2011 można  zrobić o wiele wiekszą funkcjonalność niż na gotowym systemie sterowania  domem, nawet takim osławionym jak KNX.


Wspomniałeś coś o API, i o możliwości zrobienia czegoś o większej funkcjonalności niż KNX. OK
Ponieważ widzę, że umiesz programować i jesteś jednym z największych autorytetów na tym forum jeśli chodzi o PLC2011XX, więc wykonanie poniższego zadania będzie dla ciebie pestkę

Zadanie:
Sterowanie ŻALUZJĄ (ma lamelki i proszę nie mylić z roletą).
Ma działać tak jak na załączonym filmiku




Wklejony link posłuży innym użytkownikom jako gotowiec. Będzie on dużo więcej wart, niż bzdurne filmiki *xtea*.

O takiej funkcjonalności jak obsługa jednym klawiszem na ścianie czyli  krótki klik obrót lamelek, długi zasunięcie/odsłonięcie, nie będę pisał,  bo byłoby to kopanie leżącego.
W KNX-ie taka funkcja jest dostępna od ponad 20 lat.




> (Omówię dalsze komendy w następnych postach i pokażę co sobie zrobiłem  sam na platformie Webowej, bo to programowanie w .NET)


*Dobrze by było, gdybyś  w przyszłość umieszczał swoje pomysły i rozwiązania w stosownych tematach.*

PS.
To co ty karzesz tworzyć potencjalnym użytkownikom dla PLC2011XX, jest już dawno dostępne dla posiadaczy i potencjalnych użytkowników KNX-a i co najważniejsze jest sprawdzone i działające.

PS2.
Ciekawe dlaczego to ja instalator i użytkownik KNX, nabijający się z PLC2011XX muszę ciągle bawić się w archeologa i odkopywać tematy o PLC2011XX i to przy całkiem sporej oglądalność tego tematu.
5.669 odwiedzin w 10 miesięcy

----------


## dendrytus

2 lata i prawie 10 tys. odwiedzin

----------


## kasprzyk

> 2 lata i prawie 10 tys. odwiedzin


Ładny wynik.




> Ceny usług zdecydowanie spadły i w wykonawcach można przebierać jak w ulęgałkach.


Stara odpowiedź, jednak pytanie należy postawić - jakich usług ?
Spadły oferty partaczy, których rynek wyeliminował naturalną selekcją, oczywiście nie bez echa pozostaje pozycja fachowców branżowych - jednak oni przez wypracowane pozytywne opinie nie muszą opuszczać swoich cen i nadal są polecani przez innych inwestorów.
Jeżeli ktoś buduje dom i korzysta z ofert ludzi, którzy murują, szpachlują, malują, kładą płytki oraz wszelkiego rodzaju instalacje techniczne - typu hydraulika, elektryka, nie daj boże IB - to wyrazy współczucia dla inwestora, niestety tanio i dobrze nie idzie razem w parze.

----------


## dendrytus

Tak dla przypomnienie i informacji ile wart jest chiński sterownik.
4 lata i 4 miesiąc i 13 postów, z czego moje 8. 16.505 odwiedzin. Słabo.

----------


## xtea

Co za głupoty wypisujesz. Nigdy nie miałeś w ręku ani sztuki i tylko hejtujesz bez powodu.

----------


## dendrytus

> Co za głupoty wypisujesz. Nigdy nie miałeś w ręku ani sztuki i tylko hejtujesz bez powodu.


 Trabantem nie jeździłem, a mimo to wiem, że to g*wnowóz.
Do tej pory mimo upływy 4 lat nie widzę rozwiązań zadań sprzed 4 lat.

----------


## xtea

> Trabantem nie jeździłem, a mimo to wiem, że to g*wnowóz.
> Do tej pory mimo upływy 4 lat nie widzę rozwiązań zadań sprzed 4 lat.


To nie są sterowniki do systemu IB. To są sterowniki PLC ogólnego przeznaczenia, które jednemu nie pasują, a innemu tak. Mnie PLC2011 podpasowały do celów do jakich używam. Część robi za IB, a część steruje oddziałami firmy i produkcją. W sumie to mam i inne sterowniki PLC jak Mitsubishi. Nie muszę brać zamkniętych rozwiązań i się uzależniać od jednego tylko sam sobie dłubię w swojej instalacji. To znaczy instalacja jest ojca, ja tylko jestem jego synem od spraw technicznych.

----------


## dendrytus

> To nie są sterowniki do systemu IB.


 To po kiego je wciskasz każdemu?
 Kolejny popis ignorancji handlarza chińszczyzną, który nadal mimo upływu ponad 4 lat nie potrafi zrozumieć przeczytanego tekstu.

----------


## xtea

Nie jestem sprzedawcą tylko użytkownikiem.

----------


## dendrytus

> Nie jestem sprzedawcą tylko użytkownikiem.


 Przegiąłeś.   http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post5744111

----------


## dendrytus

> Nie jestem sprzedawcą tylko użytkownikiem.


Zadowolony użytkownik

na elektrodzie- neodym, palacz997, mariusz.lubicz.
na budujemydom - banzai
na forum muratora- xtea
na forum budowlanym - gelbeton

A tak naprawdę to handlarz chińskimi sterownikami.

----------


## xtea

> A tak naprawdę to handlarz chińskimi sterownikami.


Coś sobie ubzdurałeś. Pewnie każdy kto zachwala KNX to dendrytus importer chińskich urządzeń KNX.

----------


## dendrytus

> Coś sobie ubzdurałeś. Pewnie każdy kto zachwala KNX to dendrytus importer chińskich urządzeń KNX.


Jak już wspomniałeś o chińskich sterownikach KNX to przypomnę kilka faktów.
1.    Standardem dla inteligentnych budynków/domów jw. Chinach jest system KNX od roku 2007, jako norma GB/Z 20965. Czyli prawie 10 lat. Jakimś cudem nie jest to chiński PLC2011XXX.
2.    Chińskie produkty, aby mogły nosić znaczek KNX muszą spełniać takie same normy jak każdy inny produkt ze znaczkiem KNX. Znaczek KNX nie jest dawany dożywotnio i może być odebrany w każdej chwili. 
3.    Jakość chińskich produktów ze znaczkiem KNX wielokrotnie zrobiła na mnie wrażenie np. moduły HDL, gdzie montuje się 40A przekaźniki bistabilne. Dla porównania w twoim chińskim badziewiu mamy monostabilne 16A.
4.    Chiński moduł KNX mogę włożyć do instalacji sprzed 25 lat i będzie wszystko działać.
5.    Akurat bycie importerem chińskich sterowników KNX nie jest wstydem

Kiedy w ofercie będziesz miał coś takiego do swojego chińskiego PLC 2011XXX. To 5" włącznik dotykowy LCD, ten jest akurat chiński


PS.
A teraz zakończę już ten żałosny wątek o chińskich PLC2011XXX.
16 czerwca 2016 roku Chiny wystrzeliły 23 satelitę komunikacyjnego z Xichang Satellite Launch Center w  Chinach. 
Dlaczego wspominam tu o dwudziestym trzecim satelicie? 
Nie wspominam o satelicie, tylko o czwartym kosmodromie, tak Chiny mają 4 kosmodromy, Xichang Satellite Launch Center.
Dlaczego?
Powód jest prosty, w kosmodromie użyto KNX na podzespołach chińskiej firmy k-bus.
Jakimś dziwnym zbiegiem okoliczności nie był to PLC 2011XXX. 
KNX- a wybrano  ponieważ uznano, że KNX jest stabilnym (mimo zastosowania  magistrali, która jak twierdzi palacz997 vel xtea może się zablokować), otwarty, energooszczędny.

PS.2
Temat jest od ponad 4 lat i kompletnie się w nim nic nie dzieje.
PS.3
Moja rada xtea vel palacz997 vel …………. Opuść to forum i idź tam gdzie mnie nie ma np. na elektrodę. Tam lubią takie cuda jak chiński alarm PLC2011B0. Mnie tam nie zobaczą, więc możesz być spokojny o wypisywane tam bzdury.

----------


## xtea

W ogóle Cię nie rozumiem i nie wiem o co Ci chodzi? Krążą natomiast anegdoty, że szukałeś zatrudnienia i Cię pogonili i stąd ta furia.

----------


## dendrytus

> W ogóle Cię nie rozumiem i nie wiem o co Ci chodzi? Krążą natomiast anegdoty, że szukałeś zatrudnienia i Cię pogonili i stąd ta furia.


Może coś bardziej twórczego w wątku o tym chińskim badziewiu.
Może jakieś rozwiązania zadań z przed 4 lat?

----------


## dendrytus

> Nie jestem sprzedawcą tylko użytkownikiem.


Kiedy napiszesz coś sensownego na temat tego sterownika w wątku o tym sterowniku.

----------


## xtea

> Kiedy napiszesz coś sensownego na temat tego sterownika w wątku o tym sterowniku.


A ty zamiast zamieszczać cudze zdjęcia, czudze pliki reklamowe, zdjęcia poglądowe, pokaż wreszcie swoją rodzielnię, nakręć z niej film i własnym głosem opowiedz o tej instalacji. Cały czas tylko trolujesz. Myślę, że nie nie masz ani domu, ani instalacji ani nikomu nie świadczysz usług ani nawet nie masz samochodu, mieszkasz z rodzicami i nie masz pomysłu na życie  :Smile:

----------


## dendrytus

> A ty zamiast zamieszczać cudze zdjęcia, czudze pliki reklamowe, zdjęcia poglądowe, pokaż wreszcie swoją rodzielnię, nakręć z niej film i własnym głosem opowiedz o tej instalacji. Cały czas tylko trolujesz. Myślę, że nie nie masz ani domu, ani instalacji ani nikomu nie świadczysz usług ani nawet nie masz samochodu, mieszkasz z rodzicami i nie masz pomysłu na życie


Dokładnie, mieszkam pod mostem. Nie mam też Internetu ani kompa czy smartfona.
Nie mam samochodu, ale mam stary rower, składak.
Na forach, handlarzu chińszczyzną, jestem towarzysko, a nie w celach marketingowych jak ty.
I po co zaśmiecasz sobie wątek o drogim chińskim sterowniku?

Ps.
Zdaje się, że to ciebie tatuś z łaski zatrudnia?
Mój niestety nie był w PZPR, ani nie miał w partii kolegów, towarzyszu

----------


## xtea

Ty jesteś patologicznym kłamczuchem i oszczercą. Ty niczego nie reprezentujesz za wyjątkiem jadu jaki wylewasz. Nigdy niczego własnego nie pokazałeś. Wklejasz cudze zdjęcia poglądowe (nawet nie rzeczywiste w działaniu) pobrane z internetu. Nie są to twoje prace tylko cudze materiały reklamowe z cudzych uloteck, do urządzeń o których tylko czytałeś  :Smile: 
Ja natomiast zamieszczam tylko własne rozdzielnie i własne mieszkania okablowane własnoręcznie.
Ja ciebie zbanowałęm nawer te 3-4 lata temu za próbę wsadzania hejtów pod filmikiem na YouTube.
Dla mnie jesteś patologiczną postacią, kłamiesz i zmyślasz i jeszcze obrażasz moich rodziców.

----------


## dendrytus

Przenoszę dyskusję tematu o Ampio do bardziej odpowiedniego tematu.





> No pewnie że zrobiłem. Ostatnio własny dom 250m2 na dwie rozdzielnie 8 różnych sterowników PLC.


To już chyba z z trzeci, który robiłeś, ale SOBIE.
8 sterowników to dla normalnego zjadacza chleba 8 tys. złotych. W tej cenie normalny zjadacz chleba będzie miał wypasionego Sterboxa z dotykowymi włącznikami i profesjonalną centralę alarmową Integra 128WRL.
Będzie też mógł mieć wypasionego Grentona,  również z dotykowymi włącznikami na ścianie i profesjonalnym alaremem Satela Integrą lub Versą. Dodatkowo dostanie możliwość sterowania bezprzewodowego.
W obu przypadka otrzyma apkę na androida i iOs-a, pobraną ze sklepu, w której musi sobie tylko poustawiać co chce. Minimalna wiedza i umiejętności do skonfigurowania apki. 
Wystarczy połazić po różnych forach a bez problemu znajdziemy użytkowników Sterboxa, czego nie można powiedzieć o użytkownikach PLC2011 jako sterownikach w ID.
Pewnie w 4 tys. PLN lub niewiele drożej wyjdzie Sterbox i Versa satela.
W KNX będzie to kosztowało:
Aktor załącz/wyłącz 8x16A/230V --- 7 szt. = 2670 PLN ( wyjścia 16A, a nie jak w chińskim sterowniku 8A)
Wejście binarne 8x12-35V DC --- 5 szt. = 1230 PLN
Moduł komunikacyjny KNX z protokołem FT 1.2 --- 1 szt. = 330 PLN
Zasilacz magistralny 30V --- 1 szt. = 210 PLN
Zasilacz 24V3A --- 1 szt. = 100 PLN
Integra 64 +klawiatura + rozszerzenie 8 wej.--- 1 kpl. = 960 PLN
Moduł Satel integra INT-KNX-2 --- 1 szt. = 800 PLN
Raspery Pi 3 + OpenHab(lub dowolny inny serwer obsługujący KNX) --- 1 kpl. = 270 PLN
Moduł zawierający interface Onewiere/KNX/ zegar czasu rzeczywistego dla Raspberry Pi --- 1 kpl. 360PLN 
Do zaprogramowania ETS 5 Lite za 200 euro --- 1 szt. = 870 PLN
Do tego przewód KNX 1,60 PLN/m--- 10m. Będzie nam potrzebny ze 6m przewodu KNX, ale lepiej mieć zapas.
Koszty wysyłek ok. 100 PLN
Razem: 7920 PLN (cena z VAT)

Do integracji Satela z OpenHAB potrzebny jest moduł Satel ETHM za 450 PLN, ale nie jest niezbędny i zawsze można go dodać później.
Jak widać na POLSKICH podzespołach wychodzi tyle samo jak na chińskich sterownikach, a otrzymujemy coś, o czym może pomarzyć posiadacz chińskich PLC. 



Oczywiście mamy też GOTOWE apki w sklepach dla androida i iOS-a
Powyższy zestaw spokojnie można włożyć w miejsce chińskich sterowników, będzie nam potrzebne ze 6m przewodu KNX. Wymienimy sobie spokojnie chińskie sterowniki na otwarty system, będący STANDARDEM ISO/IEC 14543-3, EN 13321-1, EN 13321-2, GB/Z 20965 sterowania budynkiem - KNX. 



> Ja mam rabat 50% od ceny detalicznej.


No to teraz przynajmniej wiadomo ile handlarz chińszczyzną zarabia na sterowniku.
Ale nawet przy swoim upuście drogi handlarzu Sterbox czy Grenton wychodzi taniej.




> Hala z plazmą teraz będzie robiona, zarządzanie stanowiskami pracy, oświetlenie, grzanie, wydajność maszyn, ogólnie sterowanie instalacją plus zbieranie danych.


To forum drogi handlarzu jest o BUDOWANIU DOMÓW, a wątek, z którego przeniosłem dyskusję był o AMPIO. Ale ty od zawsze jesteś wszędzie z tym swoim chińskim sterownikiem, tylko nie w wątku o nim.

----------


## xtea

Dendrytus kłamczuchu i konfabulancie. Użyłem czego użyłem, bo uważałem za stosowne, obwodów sterowanych mam około 80 i nie chcę rozmawiać z tobą o żadnych sprawach technicznych, bo nie jesteś dla mnie partnerem tylko bezrobotnym trolem. Na moich zdjęciach mam instalację wykonaną na żywo bez cudzych zdjęć poglądowych, to jest to co mam. Za co ile zapłaciłem to nie ma znaczenie ale zapłaciłem o rząd wielkości mniej gdybym musiał do tego wynająć firmę od gotowego systemu.
Kable i pozostały osprzęt z Allegro lub sklepów internetowych z jawnie i otwarcie podanymi cenami.

----------


## dendrytus

> Użyłem czego użyłem, bo uważałem za stosowne, obwodów sterowanych mam około 80


Z ilości użytych sterowników nie wynika 80 obwodów, ale ok.
W obecnej konfiguracji możemy bez problemu dodać brakujące przekaźniki gdyż mamy onewire, więc możemy sobie po podłączać . Ponieważ nie wiem po ile kosztują i nie chce mi się szukać możemy zrobić to inaczej.
Żeby mieć 80 obwodów musimy dodać 
Aktor załącz/wyłącz 8x16A/230V --- 3 szt. = 1144 PLN.
Co łącznie daje nam 9064 PLN z VAT za sterownia 80 obwodami w inteligentnym domu opartym o standard KNX, przy którym ten biedny drogi chiński sterownik wygląda jak trabant przy nowej Skodzie Superb. A trzeba pamiętać, że nawet nie rozwinąłem skrzydeł, jakie daje KNX. 
Gdybyśmy chcieli zaszaleć w DMX-się to interface do raspberry pi to wydatek 70 PLN, czyli zapłacilibyśmy  Razem: 7990 PLN (cena z VAT), co jak widać w tym przypadku nadal jest taniej od chińskiego PLC, a trzeba pamiętać że mamy profesjonalna centralkę alarmową klasy S w Grade 2 oraz sterowanie obwodami przy pomocy 16A przekaźników, które nie posklejają nam się tak szybko jak 8A.

PS.
80 obwodów to dla normalnego kowalskiego 12 PLC2011A, do tego PLC2011B i PLC2011C czyli łącznie 14 PLC, co daje nam 14 000 PLN.

To może lepiej podaje jakie masz te obwody, a ja przeliczę to na KNX? OK?.

PS.2
Właśnie zatapiam ten twój chiński sterownik na tym forum, panie handlarzu.  Nikt przy zdrowych zmysłach po przeczytaniu tego tematu nie kupi nawet SZTUKI tego chińskiego sterownika.
A każda kolejna wypowiedź na tym, będzie tylko pogrążać, panie handlarzu, pański towar.
Jak mnie bardziej wkurzysz, to wyliczę taki system na 80 obwodów dla Sterboxa, co po prostu załatwi tej twój chiński sterownik na amen na tym forum. Więc się mocno zastanów.

----------


## dejna

Mnie za trzy pokoje 60m2 całość w nowym bloku wycenili za KNX 33.000 PLN plus instalacja elektryczna.

----------


## dendrytus

> Mnie za trzy pokoje 60m2 całość w nowym bloku wycenili za KNX 33.000 PLN plus instalacja elektryczna.


I z tego wynika? Nic. 
Równie dobrze mogłeś napisać: mi czerwonego kabrioleta chcieli sprzedać za 500 tys. PLN.
Obecnie masz 422 producentów i ponad 7000 urządzeń do wyboru.
Powiadasz 60m2 3 pokoje z kuchnią?
W KNX będzie to kosztowało:
Aktor załącz/wyłącz 8x16A/230V --- 2 szt. = 760 PLN ( wyjścia 16A, a nie jak w chińskim sterowniku 8A)
Wejście binarne 8x12-35V DC --- 2 szt. = 500 PLN
Moduł komunikacyjny KNX z protokołem FT 1.2 --- 1 szt. = 330 PLN
Zasilacz magistralny 30V --- 1 szt. = 210 PLN
Zasilacz 24V3A --- 1 szt. = 100 PLN
Integra 64 +klawiatura  = 790 PLN
Moduł Satel integra INT-KNX-2 --- 1 szt. = 800 PLN
Raspery Pi 3 + OpenHab(lub dowolny inny serwer obsługujący KNX) --- 1 kpl. = 270 PLN
Moduł zawierający interface Onewiere/KNX/ zegar czasu rzeczywistego dla Raspberry Pi --- 1 kpl. 360PLN 
Do zaprogramowania ETS 5 Lite za 200 euro --- 1 szt. = 870 PLN
Do tego przewód KNX 1,60 PLN/m--- 2m. Będzie nam potrzebny z1m przewodu KNX, ale lepiej mieć zapas.
Koszty wysyłek ok. 100 PLN
Razem: 5100 PLN (cena z VAT)
To gdybyś chciał sobie wymienić chińskie PLC na coś normalnego do sterowania domem.
Oczywiście alarm nie jest potrzebny, to wyjdzie 3500 PLN


Poza tym taka drobna uwaga, to temat o zatapianiu chińskiego PLC2011, a nie o KNX, który jak widać jest, jeśli porównać możliwości, to jest ze trzy razy tańszy od drogiego chińskiego PLC

PS
Trzeba było nie brać włączników po 2000 PLN za sztukę i wypasionych aktorów ze znaczkiem Gira, Jung lub ABB.

----------


## El*ontro

> I z tego wynika? Nic. 
> Równie dobrze mogłeś napisać: mi czerwonego kabrioleta chcieli sprzedać za 500 tys. PLN.
> Obecnie masz 422 producentów i ponad 7000 urządzeń do wyboru.
> Powiadasz 60m2 3 pokoje z kuchnią?
> W KNX będzie to kosztowało:
> Aktor załącz/wyłącz 8x16A/230V --- 2 szt. = 760 PLN ( wyjścia 16A, a nie jak w chińskim sterowniku 8A)
> Wejście binarne 8x12-35V DC --- 2 szt. = 500 PLN
> Moduł komunikacyjny KNX z protokołem FT 1.2 --- 1 szt. = 330 PLN
> Zasilacz magistralny 30V --- 1 szt. = 210 PLN
> ...


Tylko czemu podałeś ceny produktów niecertyfikowanych? Producent tych urządzeń nie jest wśród tych 422 firm.

----------


## dendrytus

> Tylko czemu podałeś ceny produktów niecertyfikowanych? Producent tych urządzeń nie jest wśród tych 422 firm.


A to ma dla ciebie jakieś znaczenie?
Działają w instalacjach KNX, programujesz z ETS-a i są tanie.
Coś za coś.
Ten chiński sterownik też nie ma żadnych certyfikatów.
Nie jest też na żadnej liście.

A w kraju twórców chińskiego sterownika mamy obecnie 50 certyfikowanych producentów KNX

----------


## El*ontro

> A to ma dla ciebie jakieś znaczenie?


Dla mnie ma. Nigdy nie oferuję takich produktów, z wyjątkiem serwerów wizualizacji, ale to trochę coś innego.




> Działają w instalacjach KNX, programujesz z ETS-a i są tanie.
> Coś za coś.


Ale aplikacji do ETS nie stworzył producent urządzeń. Kosztuje oczywiście mniej, ale do mnie to nie trafia.




> Ten chiński sterownik też nie ma żadnych certyfikatów.
> Nie jest też na żadnej liście.


Ale czy ja mówię, że jest dobry?





> A w kraju twórców chińskiego sterownika mamy obecnie 50 certyfikowanych producentów KNX


I bardzo dobrze. Nie mam nic przeciwko chińskim produktom. Żałuję tylko, że polskie firmy nie produkują tak samo chętnie jak chińskie. Przyjemniej byłoby kupować polskie produkty, ale spełniające standardy, których oczekuję.

----------


## dendrytus

> Dla mnie ma. Nigdy nie oferuję takich produktów, z wyjątkiem serwerów wizualizacji, ale to trochę coś innego.


Ja też nie oferuję, ale ten wątek jest dla ludzi, którzy mają ciebie i mnie za złodzieja, oszusta, trolla, zdziercę, burżuja i pasożyta. No może tylko mnie mają za trolla.
Za oszustów i zdzierców mają też producentów certyfikowanych urządzeń KNX, więc kompletnie nie ma znaczenia ani jakoś produktów ani certyfikaty, ani spełniane normy..
Liczy się dla niech tylko cena. 
Jak widać po poście @dejna nie ma dla niego i jemu podobnych znaczenia, jakie miał mieć produkty, kto był ich producentem, jaką miał mieć funkcjonalność, ważne, że KNX wycenili mu na 33 000 PLN. Tak jakby ceny Giry były choćby zbliżone do Tokka-i.

----------


## dendrytus

W celu podniesienie merytoryczności wątku wymyśliłem, że będę proponował zadania do wykonania, niezbędne lub podstawowe dla Inteligentnych Budynków czy Inteligentnych Domów.
Zadanie Nr. 1
Jak wykonać na tym drogim sterowniku symulację obecności na podstawie zachowania mieszkańców, a nie zegarka?

----------

